# Fitness First Gym in Dubai



## caralyx

Dear all,

Does anyone know how do we subscribe to Fitness First gym membership?

Do we hv to subscribe for one year - paying the full membership fee or monthly? How much does it costs?

TQ!


----------



## zin

caralyx said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Does anyone know how do we subscribe to Fitness First gym membership?
> 
> Do we hv to subscribe for one year - paying the full membership fee or monthly? How much does it costs?
> 
> TQ!


When I joined back in March there were 3 options, you can pay up front for the year, you can pay monthly with a 12 month commitment or you can pay monthly with a 4 month commitment. The prices vary on what you choose. 

I signed up for the 4 month commitment, glad I did as 7 months later I was able to cancel the membership with minimal fuss. I'm not sure of the prices as I had signed up on a corporate membership but when you decide to join I would try and negotiate as much as possible as from what I hear they are in need of the money. Avoid paying any joining/admin fees and try and get a month or two free.


----------



## caralyx

Wow cool! Same tips apply when I signed up at FF back home. TQ so much!

If everythg goes well, I will go with 12 mths commitment but with monthly payment. Of course, NO ADMIN fee wl be entertained! Hhahhahaaa! 

N if I am able to squeeze 1-2 mths free...even more fabulous! :clap2:

TQ very much for your advice!

P/S: Which outlet did u go to? I am a hard core fan of Les Mill's classes, anywhr else offering these classes besides FF?


----------



## zin

Just had a look on their website and they have an offer going on until the end of the month. Join now and get no joining fee, no admin fee and November free so seems now is as good a time as any to join.

I was at the Dubai Festival City outlet but the membership allows you to go to any outlet plus the worldwide ones so you could do the Les Mill's classes all over Dubai. All other gyms in Dubai, from what I've seen, are normally just part of a hotel or people just use the gym in their building. Classes are usually run by expats with Les Mills certifications but FF is probably your best bet for choice.


----------



## caralyx

I wish I can sign up now but cud not do so as I hv yet to settle my home search activity. Hence, unable to sign up for a home membership with FF. No point of signing up a Platinum membership as we only go to either the one nearer to our office or home. 

For your 4-mths membership, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## zin

I paid a corporate rate with a mad discount at 350 dirhams per month, I suspect normal price would be closer to double that.


----------



## caralyx

Whoa...crazy price to pay for fitness! 

Back home only RM149/mth (corporate rate), normal Platinum membership was only RM210! Not to mention tomatoes are way cheaper too!! Hhahhahaa!

TQ Zin for your insights! Really appreciate it...:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## newbie913

Hey there

I go to fitness first here.. 

It costs AED 399 a month and u can also pay yearly instead (it is reduced to about 379 a month then).. they have a lot of offers and deals going on every month to promote new members. Best way to is to go see a membership consultant in the branch u wish u join. They will give u the breakdown and more often than not, if u seem hesitant, they will take away the joining fee of AED 1000. There is a one off admin fee of AED 229, a triple pack (lame but compulsory – they check do a body analysis and a sample PT session) and then 1 month fee as a deposit in case u stop paying.

Once u sign up u can use all their branches except 1 or 2 premium ones (in midriff city centre.. and I cannot remember the other one)..


----------

